# Brute force 750 fuel pump issues!



## INSTITCHEZ (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey everyone I may have some good news for all you brute owners with fuel pump issues! They say they are unserviceable. Well the actual pump itself is but the whole assembly comes apart and there is a secondary screen inside (other than the one in the bottom) fill the little hole with some carb cleaner and blow out with compressed air and repeat if necassary! My pump wasn't getting the flow and I was backfiring and lacking top end power. Not any more all is good! Pump pressure should be 43 psi and put out minimum 1.7 fl oz us in 3 seconds. Bench test before reinstalling the unit, It saved me 700 bucks! Hope I could help! MIMB is great! Good info and good people!


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

yep worked for me


----------

